# How To: Build A Professional Photography Studio



## jaggedlens (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I need you guys to help me furnish my studio with equipment. I have a 20'x25' room to work with and I already have the necessary camera and lenses. In this studio we will be shooting products, portraits and even videos for youtube. So list out everything you would put in your ideal studio with a budget of 20k. Include everything from an infinity cove, lighting etc. all the way down to the white balance card. Also, when you list these items out it would be greatly appreciated if you can provide a link or model number of the product so I know where to find it. 

I am thinking because video is important to us that we're going to need continuous lighting (maybe kino flo?)

Thanks!


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 22, 2013)

If you buy Kino Flo your $20k budget isn't going to last very long lol.


----------



## jaggedlens (Apr 22, 2013)

Well I figured lighting is the most important item on the list. Considering how important lighting is I felt it would be okay to spend just under 5k for 3 Kino flos. I also figured everything else would be relatively inexpensive in comparison.


----------



## Designer (Apr 22, 2013)

Great idea!  Get others to do your homework!  Why didn't I ever think of that?

Three studio strobes
Backdrop and frame
Light modifiers 
   Softboxes
   Umbrellas
   reflectors
   light stands


----------



## KmH (Apr 22, 2013)

One stop shopping - Lighting & Studio for Photography - B&H Photo

Get a good camera stand - Foba Portrait Pro Camera Stand - 6' F-ASLAI B&H Photo Video

You'll need 10 or so of these in a variety of heights - Matthews Century C Stand - 8' (2.4m) 339561 B&H Photo Video

Four or 5 of these - Matthews Baby Boom 427801 B&H Photo Video

A couple of these - Matthews Mini Max Boom B377701 B&H Photo Video

Assorted clamps - matthews super clamp| B&H Photo Video

A few of these in a variety of weights - Matthews Senior Boa Weight Bag - Black - 15 lbs 299888 B&H Photo

Three or 4 of these - Chimera Super Pro Plus Softbox, White - Medium- 36x48" 1135

Three or 4 of these - Chimera Super Pro Plus Strip Softbox, White 1155 B&H Photo Video

Three or 4 of these - Chimera Super Pro Plus Strip Softbox, White - Medium 1165 B&H

and more.


----------



## jaggedlens (Apr 22, 2013)

KmH said:


> One stop shopping - Lighting & Studio for Photography - B&H Photo
> 
> Get a good camera stand - Foba Portrait Pro Camera Stand - 6' F-ASLAI B&H Photo Video
> 
> ...



What do you suggest in terms of lighting? that has been my biggest dilemma. Is there a better alternative to Kino flo in terms of continuous lighting? If i went with Kino Flo how many of them would I buy to make sure I have great light for headshots/portraits & video?


----------



## jaggedlens (Apr 22, 2013)

KmH said:


> One stop shopping - Lighting & Studio for Photography - B&H Photo
> 
> Get a good camera stand - Foba Portrait Pro Camera Stand - 6' F-ASLAI B&H Photo Video
> 
> ...




This is amazing so far btw. THANKS!


----------



## KmH (Apr 22, 2013)

For the range of shooting you plan on doing you'll need both - strobes and constant lights.

How high are the ceilings?
Did you knw NAPP members get dedicated B&H specials, free B&H and Adorama regular shipping, plus many other harware/software/business discounts and perks?
Photoshop User | Learn Adobe Photoshop, Lightroom and Digital Photography | NAPP


----------



## jaggedlens (Apr 22, 2013)

KmH said:


> For the range of shooting you plan on doing you'll need both - strobes and constant lights.
> 
> How high are the ceilings?
> Did you knw NAPP members get dedicated B&H specials, free B&H and Adorama regular shipping, plus many other harware/software/business discounts and perks?
> *Photoshop User | Learn Adobe Photoshop, Lightroom and Digital Photography | NAPP*



I'd say around 11-13 feet


----------



## weepete (Apr 22, 2013)

PLEASE DON'T SHOUT.

and I quite like turtles.

That is all.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 22, 2013)

weepete said:


> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT.
> 
> and I quite like turtles.
> 
> That is all.



Who shouted?


----------



## Helen B (Apr 23, 2013)

It's difficult to recommend lighting for video because a lot depends on  how you like to light, what priority you put on lights in the budget and  what tradeoff you want between capital cost and low  heat/durability/ease of use etc. Kino's are great for what they do -  light softly - but they aren't very versatile. The k5600 Joker  Bug/Beamer system, for example, is versatile. There's a new Joker/Alpha  200 set coming out that has interchangeable daylight and 3200 K HMI  lamps. If you want to stick to tungsten lights because of budget  constraints, dedolight has a great selection, including sources for  softboxes.

'Product photography' seems to mean anything between  'stick it in a light tent' and 'spend three days getting it perfect' -  so it is not easy to know what you want. Could you show us examples of  what you are hoping to do?

If you are buying softboxes, buy some  that work with both continuous and strobe, such as the Chimera Video  Pros. Don't buy softboxes that won't work with hot lights. 


Camera support. 
Do you want a slider for video? 
Studio  stands are very convenient for video and product photography (I use the  Manfrotto Super Salon). Include a hi-hat bowl adapter like the Cinevate  Dromos to use your fluid head on the studio stand.



Grip and light stands
I  use a selection of 20" and 40" C-stands, light stands and Magic stands  (combo boom stands) - the Matthews Magic Stand on a Runway Base is  especially good. Black C-stands are good for being black, chrome ones  are good for easy movement and standing up to rough use. Get plenty of  shot bags, not sand bags.

Grip, lighting accessories
Looking  around our studio, in no particular order: apple boxes; white, soft  silver and hard silver reflectors of many types and sizes; stair blocks;  track and camera wedges; single, double and triple open-ended scrims in  a wide selction of sizes; dots and fingers; flags; many Superclamps and  Cardellini/Matthellini clamps (5/8"), Mini-Cardellini clamps (3/8"),  Matthews mini-grip and micro-grip; Superpoles; Polecats; background  paper; carts; ladders; barn doors; gels.


Ask if you want more specific recommendations on any of these items, or on color management, video monitoring and direct-to-disk recording hardware and software.

Edit:
Adding two other useful grip items: a broken arm and a magic finger.  Really. Look then up on the Matthews site. I use them all the time.


----------



## amolitor (Apr 23, 2013)

Polecats?

I can see where they'd make the studio more fun, for some value of fun.


----------



## Helen B (Apr 23, 2013)

They are no trouble. You can keep them in your pants when you aren't using them, as long as you tuck your pants into your socks.


----------



## Helen B (Apr 23, 2013)

This is a shamefully bad picture of a magic finger in use. It is at the bottom of a grip arm, holding a cute little Lowel Pro-Light, which the art director refers to as my Mickey Mouse light. I have no idea why. The light is directed into a frame holding a sheet of tough spun, with wooden clothes pins (which you should add to the list). The frame is held by another grip arm, held by a grip head on a Matthellini clamp on the bottom part of the C-stand that is holding the light and other things. The Festool saw, cordless drill and dust extractor are handy to have, but optional. Not like Polecats.


----------



## bunny99123 (Apr 23, 2013)

Designer said:


> Great idea!  Get others to do your homework!  Why didn't I ever think of that?
> 
> Three studio strobes
> Backdrop and frame
> ...



Maybe you never cheated in school...lol from an ex-school teacher


----------



## amolitor (Apr 23, 2013)

Helen B said:


> I have no idea why.



I like you.


----------



## amolitor (Apr 23, 2013)

Wooden clothes pins.

Gaffer's tape.

STRING. WHITE STRING.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 23, 2013)

Designer said:


> Great idea!  Get others to do your homework!  Why didn't I ever think of that?
> 
> Three studio strobes
> Backdrop and frame
> ...



It is a great idea to get the input of others with experience on specifics before you spend $20k.
Don't know why people feel the need to put down those that ask questions and consider it doing their homework. 
IMO, if you're not asking questions in a forum like this, you aren't doing any homework at all.


----------

